# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  How to attach curtain rail holders to wall?

## aaronjthompson

I have had curtain rail holders pull out of the wall as the plaster between the plastic plugs that they are screwed into fails under compression and crumbles when the screws are tightened and/or the plugs simply pull out (curtains heavy) damaging the surrounding plaster and leaving a large hole. 
I will be using the biggest size screws and plugs that I can get to fit and instead of the filling the hole with plaster and then pushing the plastic plugs into this I thought about**: 
-    either using mortar instead of plaster as this will have a higher compressive strength
-    or mixing BondCrete into the plaster to strengthen it 
anybody had a similar problem and have any suggestions?

----------


## r3nov8or

There're a few options. Use the biggest of these you can, so they reach good plaster at the back  https://www.bunnings.com.au/ramset-3...-pack_p2260183 
Or fix directly to the timber window architraves or jamb studs 
If the curtains are very heavy, fixing into wood is your best option

----------


## aaronjthompson

I am screwing into plaster over brick not plasterboard. Windows are PVC double glazed and cannot be screwed into without damaging $15,000 of windows. The problem is the plaster between brick/wall plaster and plastic plug not holding - may even have to epoxy the plastic plugs into place and then screw into them.

----------


## r3nov8or

Bricks. Important details! LoL 
You need to fix into the bricks. Hammer drill first. Then masonry fixings E.g. ankascrews or small dynabolts

----------


## droog

:What he said: 
The plaster in your case is a dressing only, for heavy items they need attaching to the structure (bricks)
Wallmate plugs work in plasterboard due to the layer of paper on either side, they are not designed to be used in plaster white set.

----------


## aaronjthompson

Thanks r3nov8or! - will try anka screws as worried about expandable dynabolts cracking bricks.

----------


## wozzzzza

> Thanks r3nov8or! - will try anka screws as worried about expandable dynabolts cracking bricks.

   chemset in some threaded rod if worried.

----------

